# Vergleich von Int und Float



## dg87 (25. März 2013)

Moin,

habe gerade ein wenig gegoogled, allerdings brachten mir die Beispiele nichts. Ich will keine Zahlen umwandeln, sondern nur vergleichen.
Ich bekomme von dem einen Objekt Int zurück und vom anderen float.
Ich möchte nun einfach die größen vergleichen, sprich
ist float_zahl größer als die von int?
Darf ich beide Typen einfach so vergleichen, oder gibts da probleme. Muss ich casten? Wobei ich bei der float zahl nicht runden darf, geht um Geldbeträge


----------



## Yaslaw (25. März 2013)

Dan caste die INT in ein Float.


----------



## youza (25. März 2013)

Kannst ja auch den int in ein Float umwandeln 


```
int i = 5;
		float fint = Float.parseFloat(String.valueOf(i));
```


----------



## sheel (25. März 2013)

:suspekt:

```
int i = 5;
float fint = (float)i;
```


----------



## youza (25. März 2013)

Oh man stimmt


----------



## zerix (25. März 2013)

Hallo,

es wäre auch anders rum gegangen, wenn du die float-Variable nicht überschrieben, sondern einer neuen Variable zugewiesen hättest. ;-)

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------

